# Siamese Fighter and Guppies



## The Hypnotoad (Oct 24, 2011)

Just had this conversation in my local Maidenhead a minute ago

me - Hi can I get some black male guppies please?

lass in shop - yes I just need to know whats already in your tank

Me - Well I have 3 guppies from a group of 5 I got last year and a siamese fighter and som.....

lass in shop - Sorry I cant sell you the guppies.

me - Why?

lass - well the Siamese fighter will attack the guppies as its sees the tail and mistakes it for another fighter.

me - Sorry but your going to have to have a very pissed off and on edge fighter fish to start mistaking other tails for fighters.

lass- Sorry I dont recommend it and I cant sell you it

So I left. now for starters I don't really agree with the theory behind it, my fighter is the most docile thing in the world and has never even gone near the guppies and I only have a large fluval edge. And like I said to the lass in the shop if you have a fighter attacking everything that moves then you have a underlying problem there as to why your fighter is so stressed out.

Secondly, while I admire that the shop is trying to gain more info before selling fish, compared to some of things Ive seen in there its a strange thing to start "cracking down" on. I go in that shop on a weekly basis for stuff (Ive sold fish to them and spent hundreds in there) and Ive seen their staff do some crazy things like sell baby plecs to people who people with nano tanks and sell people tanks and say "just get it filled up and come back tomorrow for the fish"

Just wondered what peoples opinion on this was as its really wound me up.


----------



## McKella (Jun 8, 2009)

What size tank u got?


----------



## The Hypnotoad (Oct 24, 2011)

46l Fluval edge

3 Guppies from a group of 5 I had last year
Siemese fighter
2 Amano shrimp
5 Baby Cherry shrimp
Bristlenose catfish - he was in my 180lt tank and I couldnt get rid of him when I sold it so hes living in there for now.


----------



## The Hypnotoad (Oct 24, 2011)

taken 2 minutes ago. Water level is low because I took some out to make it easier to float the bags when I get new fish


----------



## McKella (Jun 8, 2009)

It's a nice tank but doesn't look like much hiding places in case there is nipping, I had a 180 ltr juwel and had guppies a fighter and even a group of tiger barbs with no probs but had quite a few plants and caves. U could try dressing it up a little more to avoid any probs if they were to arise or swap the fighter for some neon tetras?


----------



## The Hypnotoad (Oct 24, 2011)

McKella said:


> It's a nice tank but doesn't look like much hiding places in case there is nipping, I had a 180 ltr juwel and had guppies a fighter and even a group of tiger barbs with no probs but had quite a few plants and caves. U could try dressing it up a little more to avoid any probs if they were to arise or swap the fighter for some neon tetras?


I did have a group of neons but all have died (had them for 2 years and they started to die one by one a few months back)

I am going to get more hiding spots at the back but I havent decided what yet, the plants are only plastic so I may get a couple more.

See your a patriots fan, the girlfriend is a massive pats fan.............I love the titans


----------



## Spreebok (Jul 4, 2012)

As someone who worked in an Aquatics/Reptile shop, I'm siding with the girl here. If she knowingly sold you the Guppies, your fighter proceeded to decimate them, and you then went in and complained, she'd get it in the neck for it. If you hadn't have told her you had a fighter and it had happened, you wouldn't have a leg to stand on, but you did tell her, so she's sticking by protocol.
And I know what you're saying about a peaceful fighter, most of mine have been dippy, placid things, but I would still never house them with guppies, as even if the fighter is cool with them, the Guppies aren't adverse to a little nibble on his fins. And even with a peaceful fighter, you can never guarantee they won't flip out. My male in my community has lived with an older female for a long time, quite happy. I introduced some more nice Halfmoon females and he turned into a Cassanova for a while lol


----------



## McKella (Jun 8, 2009)

Broken plant pots and coconut shells worked for me, but aswel you have to remember not to over stock because of oxygen levels, p.h levels n all. Obviously the more decoration u have the less water their is.

Ps your girlfriend has great taste  my wife hates all sports so its a good job NFL is on late because I get to watch it when they go to bed lol, tryd gettin tickets for wembly but was sold out, and any on eBay take the biscuit not payin £200 for a £60 ticket!


----------



## The Hypnotoad (Oct 24, 2011)

McKella said:


> Broken plant pots and coconut shells worked for me, but aswel you have to remember not to over stock because of oxygen levels, p.h levels n all. Obviously the more decoration u have the less water their is.
> 
> Ps your girlfriend has great taste  my wife hates all sports so its a good job NFL is on late because I get to watch it when they go to bed lol, tryd gettin tickets for wembly but was sold out, and any on eBay take the biscuit not payin £200 for a £60 ticket!


We got tickets when they first came out, Im sitting in the lower section so its something daft like £250 for 2 tickets. Really looking forward to it though.


----------



## McKella (Jun 8, 2009)

Rub it in, have been Lookin at the sports package Thompson ( I think ) do 1200 pp and it includes tickets to see jets v pats game plus 5 nite accommodation in a hotel in new York which ain't to bad so she gets to shop as long as she spends 1 day at football


----------



## The Hypnotoad (Oct 24, 2011)

McKella said:


> Rub it in, have been Lookin at the sports package Thompson ( I think ) do 1200 pp and it includes tickets to see jets v pats game plus 5 nite accommodation in a hotel in new York which ain't to bad so she gets to shop as long as she spends 1 day at football


Do it separately mate that Thompson package is ridiculous.

We was thinking of going out there in October but decided against it. I got it down to 5 Nights accommodation, virgin return flights and tickets for the giants for £1600.

TBH if your looking to go out there for NFL go anywhere but New York as the hotel prices are ridiculous. Im going back to Vegas in September and we are looking at going over to San Fran for 3 days to watch a nfl game and for 10 days out there, internal flights and stopping at the Monte carlo in vegas and its only going to cost me £2000


----------

